# What's the problem?



## Leaky (Sep 11, 2007)

Why so few reports???  This is one of the best Utah fishing forums available, if not the best!!!! :x Are there too many individual forums for this site, or what??? Don't think so.!!!! I can go to the "competing forum" and see several fishing reports per day. What the heck is our problem??
Come on guys!!!!! I've done my best to post my fishing trips but not many available to me so far.  There must be some to post from you younger hot dogs!!! Come on, let's support this site.


----------



## brookieguy1 (Oct 14, 2008)

Good lakes are barely opening up and the rivers and streams are blown out. As soon as those southern alpine lakes start to open in a couple weeks you'll start hearing from me!


----------



## Coach (Apr 23, 2009)

This forum has been in the toilet for a while now. Too bad it used to be the first site I checked every day. Now its worthless. Too many people getting their sensitivities hurt.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

I've only been out once this year Leaky (and Sparkinator). One trip=one report. 

I'll report asap when I can. 

I sure appreciate the ones that do post reports.....Thanks Leaky !!


----------



## hazmat (Apr 23, 2009)

rockport was slooooooooooow on saturday 4-31 so was echo i have not been able to get out as much either


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

OK, here's mine. 

Had the day off, but did need to stop by the office for about an hour. Then I headed to the pond for a while. Was able to pick up one nice pre-spawn 16-17 in. chunkess green fish hen in about 90 minutes, then ran into an old buddy that I hadn't seen in over a decade. Shot the breeze with him for an hour or so and then fished for another 15-20 minutes and came home and worked in my vegetable garden. 

Sorry, its a pretty lame report but it was the best I could do today. :| 


P:S: The water temps need to go up about 6 degrees and the panfish will be on. Maybe 2 weeks.


----------



## Leaky (Sep 11, 2007)

Well guys, that really doesn't explain why so few posts and why it's been in the "toilet" as one poster commented. I and the mods. truly appreciate the promise for individual posts and the reason why they haven't, but --------------------, the "other forum" have trip reports, why not us????  Come on guys, speak up!!! What is the real reason? It could only help the site to post major reasons so the Mods. could consider valuable changes!!!!!!!


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

It's really sad that fewer people are reporting their trips. Some have even gone as far as saying they won't. As if they're punishing the forum for some perceived injustice.

A group of people got riled up when the gut pile and political forums were removed. Quality members started getting banned (some on purpose) and there's been a bit of a black cloud associated with the UWN ever since (on other forums). 

Everyone has their own opinion on all of that. It wasn't even a whole lot of people, but many of those folks used to do a lot of participating. 

Then there's the ever-present secret spot taboo. We've all seen it come and go as it will, but eventually someone gets too emotional about it and we've lost a few good contributors to that as well.

Add the colder, wetter spring into that mix and there's the reason we're not seeing many reports yet. 

It's always nice to see reports from the old familiar names, but I've noticed some of the newer members that are adding a lot too. That's been nice. 

This forum's not dead. It's "home" to so many of us that there will always be people willing to share their fish tales.


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

brookieguy1 said:


> Good lakes are barely opening up and the rivers and streams are blown out. *As soon as those southern alpine lakes start to open in a couple weeks you'll start hearing from me!*


I'm looking forward to those ones.. 8)

I wouldn't say this forum is "worthless" by any means. You can count on a few reports with pictures from me this year. I'm just waiting for my favorite places to melt.

I wish those who used to report would start doing so again. There have been some changes with the "hotspotting rules" and maybe that'll encourage some to share their experiences. Plus, there's always the Confidential Section. :O•-:


----------



## Leaky (Sep 11, 2007)

LOAH,
Good response. Hope this helps the forum to make necessary changes. Le's here some more!!!


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Hey Leaky.....try the Mods. Do they ever make anybody welcome here or a thank you for posting up a report or a fishing story? Not very often! I really don't see the mods on this site throwing down a 'Welcome' mat for new _or_ existing members. BFT guy's do a great job complimenting, posting their own reports and actually mingling with the crowd. WE don't see that on this forum and I can't figure out why.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

I suppose that I'll pitch in my inflation adjusted 2 cents FWIW.

1.


brookieguy1 said:


> Good lakes are barely opening up and the rivers and streams are blown out.


+1. There isn't much stream action to be had right now and it is too cold for the warmwater fishing to come on. And popular spots like Strawberry haven't opened up yet and ice fishing is pretty much over. More guys will be out and about in a few weeks.

2.


LOAH said:


> A group of people got riled up when the gut pile and political forums were removed. Quality members started getting banned (some on purpose) and there's been a bit of a black cloud associated with the UWN ever since (on other forums).


There are always controversies on forums like this. If you have been at "the other leading forum" lately, they have had a few doozies in the dustup department with a bunch of people swearing never to come back. It is just par for the course. I have never felt that UWN has ever had a "black cloud" at all but I also don't go to other forums except here, BFT and occasionally UOTF.

3.


LOAH said:


> It's really sad that fewer people are reporting their trips.


I like reports too, (you set the standard for good reports) but one cannot totally judge the value of a members participation by only the number of reports. There are multiple reasons why members may or may not post a report. Reports are not the only reason to participate on the forum. I will also say that because of size of the forums and the hotspotting effect, I am more inclined to post a report here than on "the other one".

4.


sawsman said:


> Plus, there's always the Confidential Section. :O•-:


I do wish that was used more, the level of participation there has been a bit less than ideal. 

5.


sawsman said:


> I wouldn't say this forum is "worthless" by any means.


Finally, +1 on this. On here or "the other site" you just have to take the good with the bad. One of the disadvantages of a smaller forum is occasional slow periods. There are also fewer silly threads, knuckleheads, and fishing related management or political discussions aren't banished to some "off topic forum" if there is a hint of controversy. I think this forum will be fine.


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

I also attribute the slow times to lack of fishing.
For me, it's been the Meadow Creek Pond for the past few months.
Not much to say about catching a few small stocked Rainbows.

My trip out to Willard was a bust for the 3 hours that I was there on Saturday.

Things will pick up as soon as fishing picks up.


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

its been all about the weather. I'm waitin for strawberry ice off and waiting for the water temp in utah lake to warm up also.


----------



## bowhunter (Sep 10, 2007)

I fish about 2 to 3 times a week. I have just never been big on reports. I guess it is a little hypocritical of me because I really love to check this forum daily. I'll make an effort to post up some of my reports this year.


----------



## bowhunter (Sep 10, 2007)

I hit the middle provo today from about 2-6. Really tough fishing. Lots of water and only a few nice fish. Caught on #20 black hares ear and a few more on BIG streamers. I tried out a new TFO BVK and was extremely impressed with this rod! I would recommend this rod to anyone!


----------



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

Still beats the DW- reports and Fish F--der! Most the time they talk about water conditions and I have checked on it myself and sometimes they're way off! 
I personally preffer this site because of the confidential section. That is mostly why I haven't joined BFT. I forgot to mention that BFT is also highly disorganized. I guess I am just the newbie with loose lips! Or do I get out too much? Hope the site lives on!


----------



## 801hunter (Feb 27, 2011)

Cant fish any of the rivers or areas that i usually hit, however just graduated from school so got a little more time on my hands to go out, planning on going out soon i'll make sure i report how i ended up. I agree we all need to let each other know, makes for some good memories when we have fun and try new spots. Lets hope the weather can help us out a little more than what its been doing. Good luck out there fellas


----------



## Gee LeDouche (Sep 21, 2007)

I think as soon as it warms up a little more it'll pick up. nobody is fishing the rivers becuase they are so freakin full, and nobody wants to go fishing when its cloudy and raining. just my 2 cents.


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

I made a policy a couple of years ago that I will stick with. Public well know waters I will have no problems posting a report from. I am taking the family camping so I can post up some pics of the planters we will likely encounter. More remote waters a little off the radar I won't post on having been burned multiple times in the past. I have also been on a massive diet for over a year so no good burger shots lately but hopefully some posts forthcoming from me coming this summer.


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

Well Mama Nature hormone replacement hasn't been too cooperative would be one reason (hoping that is now changing). As you know we post our reports good and bad. But again we only target a very small species of Utah fish in only a few well known waters. Including we don't blaze the back country...if we did we'd post on those trips like others as it sure is pretty scenery...but not the fish we enjoy chasing...I do believe posts will increase as various areas become more accessible to those who fish mountain lakes and rivers... 

Next, as others have stated some forum members quit posting because I guess they didn't agree with others comments got in various 'water-stream-contests' and well the hot spotting issue went way over the top. So be it...if they can't get over it well that's fine also...rather sad but if they feel that way again thats how they feel.

Others contributing members got banned because IMHO some just couldn't let it go in other sections on UWN (OBTW I'm not immune to that issue but have really tried to refrain and done well so far). Including IMHO they were just taunting the Mods and were well being the blunt person I am just knot-heads...

Now for the other popular forum...they also have some rather entertaining threads and posts...so that forum isn't immune to very spirited and at times down right nasty posts in threads...every forum has them and yes even those forums will lock threads. 

Finally the comment about the Mods not posting or making folks welcome...well I totally disagree...numerous Mods post...yea some more than others but that is fine by me...I don't feel Mods should continually have to make posts to threads unless they want too. Kinda like others on this forum...they'll comment continually to some threads but never comment to other threads...so why call the Mods out for not commenting...if they want to comment so be it...if they don't want to comment so be it...same with others who post to some threads and not post to others...I really don't care. I post because I enjoy telling a story of how two ole gals enjoy fishing...if folks comment fine...if they don't fine...  

I do see alot of new folks posting on this forum and to me thats a very good thing. So with all the above being said for me I'll continually contribute to this forum with posts, helpful tips, recommendations, and other ways that I can as it is the 'BEST' forum in Utah.


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

I'm with the majority on here. The weather needs to warm up a bit and in the meantime, I need to get my major projects at home done in order to free up the fishing time. Wet weather has been a big factor in slowing down my at home stuff.
Toss in the otc turkey hunt and my fishing is on hold.
All the gear is ready for the first outing of the ice off time and reports will be made when we get back off the water.
This forum is number one in my book and I read it every day. But, I don't always make comments. Lots of the threads on here I really don't have any interest in, but that does not make it a bad forum. It's a wonderful forum! There is something here for everyone! That is the number one thing I really love about it. And you can ask the folks I'm around the most, I'm always bringing up "...on the forum...".
Keep the faith Leaky, the reports will come flying in very soon.


----------



## dank80 (Oct 31, 2007)

One reason I don't post more reports on this site than I do is because I don't like having to resize pictures. I get that it only takes a few minutes but it is so much easier to post pictures to other sites that can handle the file sizes. If it was easier to post pics on this site I think there would be more fishing reports. I don't like reading a report without pictures, and don't want to post my own reports without pictures.


----------



## sinergy (Mar 6, 2008)

Maybe the people over on this Forum are too busy Fishing than sitting at there computers


----------



## tuffluckdriller (May 27, 2009)

I haven't had time to fish, and I usually don't until the 3rd or 4th weekend in May. Also, I haven't even checked this site for weeks, it seems, as another poster said...it seems to have gone downhill.
Maybe not here in the fishing forums, but the hunting forums are filled with whiners. I'm sick of them.


----------



## 1morecast (Dec 6, 2007)

I grew up fishing saltwater for 20 years, and now that i'm a singlefather of two girls, its hard for me to spend the time figuring out how to fish fresh water . I think that its still pretty early to have a ton of reports rolling in? I'll be sure to share my reports as much as possible this upcoming season.


----------



## BULLOCK9 (Jan 27, 2010)

I know fuel prices have kept me from going more. Its time to park the diesel and get a fuel efficient fishin car.


----------



## allremington (Nov 11, 2007)

Well, you asked for it....here's my 2 bits...
I haunt the forum nearly every day, on one thread or another and I would disagree with the "worthless" comment, also. Now I'll admit that I don't always post after every fishing trip, but I do try to post when there is something worth reporting. It's a little intimidating to not post an epic adventure the way LOAH does! (Maybe someday...)

Now for the part that will probably stir the pot - I think that the "Confidential Fishing Report" section (however well intentioned it is meant to be) is a bit too "IN YOUR FACE". By that, I mean if the more prolific members need their own clubhouse, then put it somewhere where those of us who haven't, can't, or won't join the "Country Club" don't have to be reminded that it is there everytime we go to the Fishing Reports. We know that inside that celestial cyber portal that all hot spot locations are given, magic tips and trick are freely disseminated, and that the true order of fishing is practiced. There ya go. I told you that it might raise the blood pressure...I'm frequently reminded that free advice is usually worth exactly what you paid for it, so if things stay the same I will understand.


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

Allremington,
Thank you for your post.
When I first proposed having a members only section, the CFF is what we came up with.
My intention for the forum was for it to be a place where only members could post and read other members reports.
A vocal group of our members requested that the CFF have some tight membership rules.
This is why it is required to have 40 posts in the UWN before access is granted.
I never wanted it to be this way but I was over ruled.

I can see why the members wanted to only allow active, posting members allowed though.
This is a place to share information that lurkers can't access. This way, we hope to get these people to join us and become active members.
Yes, the CFF has become a bit of a 2 edged sward but it isn't that big of a deal.
Mose fishing reports are given on the open fish forum and only a few fishing holes are talked about in the CFF.
These are waters that can't handle a lot of pressure and the members don't want everyone in cyber space to read about them.
Not just give us a few more posts and you will have the 40 needed to join the CFF.
That is, if you are interested in it.


----------



## Leaky (Sep 11, 2007)

I guess since I'm the author, I should comment about now. !) pleasantly surprised with the response, thank you much.  2) Hopefully the mods. saw some constructive comments for the future. 3) Didn't read/digest ea. response as much I maybe should have, but,---------------------IMO, for what it's worth, (probably not much):  
The majority of posts give the reason as being weather. Ok, no argument, but bear in mind that that same weather exists for F****Tackle and they still far surpass us. I simply don't like it
Then we get into treatment of individual posters, some old head and their quitting and others. IMO, again, not justified and these individual should show some maturity and recognize that we value their input and should come back to help the viewers and entertain us even though their feelings might have been hurt.  Come on guys, be men!! Accusations of lack of maturity and not meeting posting standards have merit, but, ----------------, maybe there is some truth??? I do admit that the other forum seems to have lower standards, but ya know, that's a poor, poor, excuse. If we have lost a lot of members because of this, well, maybe we should chill a bit more on banding this and allow a little more freedom as long as it doesn't go *way* over board. Actually some of it provides constructive comments and might even be entertaining. I know, very subjective but, --------Is there room for a little adjustment of attitude on both sides
Forum mods. treatment to new-bees, and others as far as "glad handing" welcoming, etc. ----baloney. Don't lay that on the mods. I don't see it!
One reason might be that our forum for fishing reports consists of just that. While the other includes many more.
Extra effort to post pictures, give me a break, I post on both sites and I'm a vary old computer illiterate geezer and the few extra steps are *nothing*.
The confidential section IMO is a + and I use it.
As far as *allremington's *recent post, that has been my mistake too, I don't think any fishing post is "not worth it:. Negative, boring,nonproductive is useful too. That's why I can offer the challenge, :lol: :lol: :lol: 
With all this fal-da-ra, I hope maybe something beneficial can come of this.
P.S. Now, I just sitting here thinking, haw can I help. Well, I'm thinking about offering a challenge post , something like for every 6 posts + 1 confidential post, I will post one that I should have, 
Yep, I ain't blameless This the offer. but, for whatever reason i didn't and am willing to match the posts that I Should have done and we can see who gives out first.   
What di you think? I'll post a separate challenge post and would give up the first.    I'm on the forum , most always at least once a day. Is this tactless.chest beating/waste of time or not? I hope I don't regret this idea.


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

The Fishing Section on UWN is a popular place, second in topics and posts to only the Big Game Section. It is what it is.. it may be slow right now, but it's not really that big of a deal. Some choose to post on every trip and some dont. No big deal.

I wont compare this place to any other site. Again, it is what it is and I like it. Every site is different. I miss the reports that some used to post but I dont lose any sleep over it.

Just relax Leaky and go fishing.  Sometimes we worry about posting or seeing reports more than actually getting out and doing what we all come here to discuss. Fishing.

UWN has more of a diverse group of members. More so than other sites. Some read and post only in the hunting sections, etc. That's why I like the UWN. To each their own and just someting to consider.


----------



## Leaky (Sep 11, 2007)

sawsman.
Maybe you're right, and might be the bottom line, especially for me. Might be the best post of all. Thanks bud!  I'll consider it! After all, Why stir something up that's just not warranted???


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Leaky said:


> sawsman.
> Maybe you're right, and might be the bottom line, especially for me. Might be the best post of all. Thanks bud!  I'll consider it! After all, Why stir something up that's just not warranted???


I hope you have a great year Leaky. I wish you many fish in your net. Be safe out there and have fun!

P.S. make sure you post up those reports. :mrgreen:


----------



## Leaky (Sep 11, 2007)

sawsman,
Ill do that right now. See my next post.


----------



## dank80 (Oct 31, 2007)

Leaky said:


> I guess since I'm the author, I should comment about now. !) pleasantly surprised with the response, thank you much.  2) Hopefully the mods. saw some constructive comments for the future. 3) Didn't read/digest ea. response as much I maybe should have, but,---------------------IMO, for what it's worth, (probably not much):
> The majority of posts give the reason as being weather. Ok, no argument, but bear in mind that that same weather exists for F****Tackle and they still far surpass us. I simply don't like it
> Then we get into treatment of individual posters, some old head and their quitting and others. IMO, again, not justified and these individual should show some maturity and recognize that we value their input and should come back to help the viewers and entertain us even though their feelings might have been hurt.  Come on guys, be men!! Accusations of lack of maturity and not meeting posting standards have merit, but, ----------------, maybe there is some truth??? I do admit that the other forum seems to have lower standards, but ya know, that's a poor, poor, excuse. If we have lost a lot of members because of this, well, maybe we should chill a bit more on banding this and allow a little more freedom as long as it doesn't go *way* over board. Actually some of it provides constructive comments and might even be entertaining. I know, very subjective but, --------Is there room for a little adjustment of attitude on both sides
> Forum mods. treatment to new-bees, and others as far as "glad handing" welcoming, etc. ----baloney. Don't lay that on the mods. I don't see it!
> ...


Leaky, you ask why people don't post more reports.....You then get several honest responses as to why some people don't post more.... Then you criticize their reasons for not posting more. Oh the irony.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

Dank80, whether you post tons of reports or not, just promise not to change your avatar. I never tire of looking at that huge buck!


----------



## Petersen (Sep 7, 2007)

I've read all the posts in this thread, and it's been interesting. Thanks for starting it Leaky.

Let me respond to some of the main ideas and throw a few out of my own.

1. I've always wondered if UWN being a general wildlife and outdoors forum with both hunting and fishing sections keeps it from being taken as seriously by some as the forums that specialize more. As it is, this is a good-sized forum, but it's because it attracts a diverse crowd. There are fishing-specific forums that get more fishing traffic than we do, and there are hunting-specific forums that get more hunting traffic, but add up our total traffic and we're doing very well. I think that we fill a niche for the average Joe with wider outdoor interests than just, for example, fly fishing or mule deer hunting.

2. We have a very good group of moderators, but for various reasons, we've had more problems in the hunting parts of the site, so that's where their time ends up being spent. Grandpa D, in many ways, has been holding down the fort in the fishing forums. Maybe we need another moderator, like Grandpa D, who concentrates specifically on fishing. I'm thinking that this is probably something to seriously consider. Any thoughts on that from any of you?

3. Two or three longtime forum members were banned about a year ago, but it was due to some serious problems we were having with posts in the old Politics section of the forum. That forum deteriorated into a real mess that ended up attracting a few mentally unstable people who were making death threats against public officials and getting the forum blocked by corporate Internet filters. Correcting that problem meant doing away with the Politics forum, and that made quite a few otherwise good forum members angry and belligerent to the point that we finally told them to leave. The moderators and I have since done our best to avoid setting the stage for that kind of thing happening again.

4. The Confidential Forum was started in response to a few long-time forum members who said that they would be more inclined to share detailed reports if they could do so in a part of the forum that was hidden from the search engines and lurkers. Their reasoning was that some fishing locations just can't handle the extra traffic that sometimes occurs when a favorable report is made and picked up by hundreds of people. Personally, I and several of the other moderators were never particularly in favor of creating a part of the forum that might come across as elitist, but it was debated for several weeks before we finally arrived at a compromise that would let anybody in as long as they had made at least 40 posts. I'm still not convinced that it was a good decision, but at this point it's an established part of the forum that, honestly, doesn't get all that much traffic. If it's hurting the forum, maybe it's time to reconsider. Any opinions?

5. I'll come right out and say it; there's been too much bullying by some forum members who have attempted to impose their standards of what should be reported on others. As a result, I think that we lost a good many posters who no longer wanted to run the risk of being chewed out. In an attempt to strike a good compromise we came up with the following that was added to the forum rules several months ago:

[blockquote:2nfdhd19]Some forum members post fishing or hunting reports without mentioning locations. Please assume that this was intentional, and do not attempt to fill in the blanks when making followup posts in the thread. If you feel comfortable posting details in your own reports, feel free to do so. In addition, please to not hassle forum members who do choose to include locations and details in their reports. Each forum member makes his or her own decision about how specific to be - please respect it.[/blockquote:2nfdhd19]
With this new rule in place, the problem has largely gone away, but I think that a lot of forum members have moved on or are still inclined to avoid posting their reports.

6. Yes, there are limitations on photo sizes, and this is on purpose. The huge, giant photos that take a long time to download just don't work for people with slower connections and older computers. I keep careful statistics on the percentages of traffic accessing the site using dial-up connections and older operating systems, and it's still hovering at between 10 and 20 percent. Until that changes, limiting photo sizes still seems like a good idea. That said, some time has gone by since I decided on those limitations and it might be time to take a fresh look at newer options and alternatives.

7. Spring is finally here, and ice-off is either over or well underway. The runoff is going to be heavy this year, but we're rapidly heading into the big spring increase in the fishing traffic we get every year at this time when things start to get interesting. For that matter, it's the fishing part of UWN that keeps the forum going through spring and summer. I want this forum to be the best that it can possibly be, and if changes are needed or wanted by the forum members, we'll make them. I've appreciated the ideas and criticisms. Thanks!


----------



## dank80 (Oct 31, 2007)

Catherder said:


> Dank80, whether you post tons of reports or not, just promise not to change your avatar. I never tire of looking at that huge buck!


Haha! Don't worry. Unless I ever catch or shoot an animal that's more impressive, the avatar will stay. And since that's never going to happen this one is pretty safe.

I will post more reports here though. I might make it out to UL and it's tribs today for some whites if they're hitting yet.


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Petersen said:


> 2. We have a very good group of moderators, but for various reasons, we've had more problems in the hunting parts of the site, so that's where their time ends up being spent. Grandpa D, in many ways, has been holding down the fort in the fishing forums. Maybe we need another moderator, like Grandpa D, who concentrates specifically on fishing. I'm thinking that this is probably something to seriously consider. Any thoughts on that from any of you?


I guess I dont see the value in having another mod specifically for the fishing sections. As mentioned, the forum is diverse. Most times, it seems that the mods tend to participate in the sections that they like, rather than where the problems are. They are like everyone else in that respect. That's just my perspective though.



Petersen said:


> 4. The Confidential Forum was started in response to a few long-time forum members who said that they would be more inclined to share detailed reports if they could do so in a part of the forum that was hidden from the search engines and lurkers. Their reasoning was that some fishing locations just can't handle the extra traffic that sometimes occurs when a favorable report is made and picked up by hundreds of people. Personally, I and several of the other moderators were never particularly in favor of creating a part of the forum that might come across as elitist, but it was debated for several weeks before we finally arrived at a compromise that would let anybody in as long as they had made at least 40 posts. I'm still not convinced that it was a good decision, but at this point it's an established part of the forum that, honestly, doesn't get all that much traffic. If it's hurting the forum, maybe it's time to reconsider. Any opinions?


I said before that I like the Confidential Section and I still do. It provides a place where some may post a report where they may not have reported anything at all. It's slow but I like to check in there. I dont think it hurts the forum to have it at all. I say leave it as is.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Quite honestly....

I really don't feel that the _Confidential Fishing Forum_ is doing what it was created to do anyhow. I'm think'in with all the b & moaning, arguing, cussing and meanness it took to create the place some members have decided it just ain't worth it, no matter what. And frankly, I don't really see a massive influx of 'Top Secret' reports anyhow. As a matter of fact, due to the lack of reports it could be called the _Confidential Lurking Forum_. I can't speak for the other members but what little bit I have in there could be modified to be reported in the general 'Fishing Reports'. The rest and other stuff could be sent via a PM.

I do like the rule of not mentioning a location, this to me shows good spirit and effort by the Mods and Admin to try to appease _some_ of us. So if removing the CFF would increase traffic and make the place more user friendly, I'm for it.

As far as another mod in the fishing forum? Yeah....clone Dale!! Or at least find him an apprentice...somebody good looking, smart, with good fishing abilities, knowledge, compassion, honesty and charm.........I nominate K2!! -()/>-


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

Since I'm stuck here at work  , a few more follow-up comments.

1.


Petersen said:


> 2. We have a very good group of moderators, but for various reasons, we've had more problems in the hunting parts of the site, so that's where their time ends up being spent. Grandpa D, in many ways, has been holding down the fort in the fishing forums. Maybe we need another moderator, like Grandpa D, who concentrates specifically on fishing. I'm thinking that this is probably something to seriously consider. Any thoughts on that from any of you?


I have felt that the moderation here has been just fine. I can't think of any problems related to that and several other "green guys" show up regularly enough that Grandpa D can get a break when he wants to.

2.


Petersen said:


> If it's hurting the forum, maybe it's time to reconsider. Any opinions?


 (the confidential forum)

As I said before, I like the idea and vote that it stays. I do believe that it is a good idea when considering reporting on more "sensitive" fisheries. I do wish it was used more. As new people discover when they go there though, it isn't a repository of magical fishing secrets being withheld from lurkers and the unprivileged.

3.


Petersen said:


> With this new rule in place, the problem has largely gone away, but I think that a lot of forum members have moved on or are still inclined to avoid posting their reports.


+1, and the thread that precipitated this rule was the last real "blow up" around here that I recall. Hopefully, some of the folks that got ticked off then will return.


----------



## Petersen (Sep 7, 2007)

Based on some of the comments and recommendations in this thread, we've asked k2muskie to become a moderator, and she has accepted. The other mods and I are thinking that this will help focus more deserved attention on the fishing forums and give Grandpa D a little more time to relax and go fishing.  

The moderators here serve several purposes that range from keeping an eye on things to assisting forum members to helping determine forum goals and policies. K2muskie, I think, will be very valuable to the forum in all those roles.

As always, thanks for the suggestions from everyone. We're still kicking around the things brought up in this thread, and there might be a few more improvements as a result of them.


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

Hats off to all! K2 will make a great moderator....(just don't pi!#@ her off). Just Kidding! Congrats K2!


----------

